# Circuito sumador de dos digitos con compuertas



## Cándido Montero Pérez (Nov 6, 2007)

Como puedo diseñar un circuito sumador de dos digitos que muestre la respuesta en displays (pero este circuito lo tengo que realizar con compuertas)


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 7, 2007)

El sumador básico de 1 bit es una compuerta XOR donde entran los 2 bits a sumar.
Suponiendo que los dígitos sean decimales, vas a necesitar sumar dos números binarios de 4 bits.

Acá te ponga un sumador de números de 2 bits (lo podés extender a 4 sin problemas).
Después precisarías un decodificador de binario a 7 segmentos para poder excitar los displays (el diseño de un decodificador está en cualquier libro de electrónica digital). 
Habría que ver que tipo de display se usan, para saber que salida precisarías del decodificador.


----------



## Cándido Montero Pérez (Nov 7, 2007)

muchas gracias por la ayuda, la idea es buena pero lo que no se es como acoplar las partes del circuito  si me puedes mandar un diagrama de todo el circuito muchas gracias (se que debo  hacer tablas de verdad)


----------



## clocko (Nov 9, 2007)

pues la respuesta que te dieron es la respuesta a lo que pediste.

ahora que si lo que quieres es que sean dos digitos decimales pues la cosa cambia.

tal vez el circuito que se encuentra en el enlace siguiente te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumar-mostrar-display-10488/

pero esta hecho con un sumador en circuito integrado, si lo quieres con compuertas basta con diseñar el circuito implementandolo con el que ya te enviaron anteriormente.


----------



## 0rland0 (Nov 27, 2008)

hola.. bueno acabo de simular el circuito que tienen publico y funciona a la perfeccion... lo malo es que no entiendo como llegaron a esa genial conclusion. Mañana a 1era hora voy a entregar el laboratorio de digitales que es justamente un sumador de 2 bits...

la salida C me da distinto y mas largo... simule y funciona bien.. pero me gustaria simplificar a como lo tienen aqui.

Alguien me podria explicar un poco el como llegaron a esa conclusion?

Anexo mi diagrama... 

De antemano gracias

bueno aca les publico el mapa de karnaugh.


----------



## 56889 (Dic 14, 2009)

Buen dia a todos!
He consultado este tema, ya que me encargaron un trabajo igual, un sumador de
dos numeros de dos bits cada uno, e hice los dos diagramas que vienen como consulta en este tema, pero el problema es que no me sale:S , al conectar VCC, para empezar no me da 0 inicial en el display, si no que me sale 2, y al hacer pruebas con cada uno de los bits, mando a "1" A0 o B0, me sale en el display "d","e" y "g" y cuando mando a "1" A1 o B1, me sale un intento de 6, sin el led "a", y ya al hacer combinaciones de bits para las sumas, me salen puros intentos de numeros, utilizo el 74LS47 como decodificador a 7 segmentos a un display HDSP-5501, y pues las compuertas que salen en el diagrama, seria de mucha ayuda si me podrian ayudar, ya se con otro diagrama o el porque sale eso, sera algo del decodificador?, si responden antes del martes 13 de dic 2009 les agradeceria demasiado,

PD: Solo como dato si uso resistencias hacia el display para cada una de las patitas asi como para el switch.

Gracias! y Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola 56889

Adjunto unas imagenes que espero te sirvan para tu proyecto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## 56889 (Dic 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias Mr Carlos, hare las pruebas y comento que sale!

Saludos

Eii Mr Carlos! Muchas gracias me jalo a la perfección, te lo agradezo mucho


----------



## alxfernandez24 (Dic 29, 2010)

gracias por el aporte, el circuito me ha sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## darvin (Feb 8, 2011)

disculpen una preguntica en la imagenes *QUE* mostro mr carlos me gustaria saber *QUE* significa 
las termianles *QUE* dicen s4 s2 y s1


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola darvin

S4, S2 y S1 son el nombre y el valor del resultado de la suma.
S4 Vale 4
S2 Vale 2
S1 Vale 1
sumando el valor de las que esten activas (Altas) se descubre el resultado de la suma

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## darvin (Feb 10, 2011)

mrcarlos muchas gracias por su respuesta me sirvio mucho, tanto las imagenes y la informacion de nuevo muchas gracias


----------

